# Breeding Ages



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello,

I just wanted to know what is the earliest p's can breed?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

usually around a year or so


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Id say a year and a half. Maybe even 2 years. Ive heard of younger in some occasions. they have to mature first.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

1-2 years old all depends on when they feel like they wanna get it down


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey thats good news, maybe in 6 months ill have tiny tiny little bastards!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

It's not the age that only matters. You also have to considered their environment (giving them enough space), feedings, water parameters, etc.


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

last i read was atleast 18month old.


----------

